# I was Kicked off AmCrap



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 2, 2019)

I guess it started in Eugene Or when some Jackass got on the train. Early 50s. Type of person who wakes up angry. Sat 3 seats behind me. 15 min after the train left Eugene he started bitching about the smell of "Ass". I am 100% convinced it was his upper lip. I didn't smell any "Ass" smell. Not that I know what "Ass" smells like.
About an 30 min before the train got to Chemult, I decided to go down to the bar car and drink a couple beers. A couple minutes later as I was finishing up my first beer and he walked up to the little table I was sitting at and started glaring at me. This would be my first encounter with him.

"Can I help you sir?" I asked him.
"Yeah, you should take off that jersey." he said. "He was a disgrace to the game. Couldn't break those records without steroids. " (Jose Canseco never broke any of the home run records)
I let out a little laugh. "Well maybe you can't read, but the name on this jersey says Canseco, not McGwire."
"So you are a smartass?" he asked.
"No." shaking my head "I can't sit on a bowl of ice cream and tell you what the flavor is."
"Do you know what I do for a living?" he asked.
"I don't care what you do" I said. "so don't be coming at me starting shit. I'm not the fucking one."
He took a step back. Puffed up his chest and pointed his finger at me for a few seconds. Then left.

As we pulled into Klamath Falls, I was at this time in the observation car. I went up to my seat to get my pack of smokes and get off the train for the few minutes allowed for the smoke break. 
"What do you do for a living? Sell dope?" He yelled to me from his seat.
"I teach martial arts." I told him.
He stood up and took steps towards me "Martial arts ain't going to help you if you don't take that jersey off"
"Wanna try and take it off me?" I asked.
He reached out and took hold of my jersey in my chest area. The next thing I know, he was on the ground, I was hunched over him holding him in an arm bar. 

So the employees got us both off the train. The police came. At first I was put in handcuffs. I guess I dislocated the mans shoulder. The Jackass and employees told them I attacked the man. When I told the police what happened which matched what witnesses said, they took the cuffs off. They asked me if I wanted to press charges and I told them no. Now that it was proven who came at who, AmCrap still wouldn't let me back on the train. They told me a few other passengers complained that I seemed to be intoxicated, and they feel threatened by me. I drank two small cans of Bud Light and sat for the two hours in the observation car. The jackass kept ranting about wearing the jersey was promoting drug use to the kids on the train. I'm sure if you asked anyone under the age of 18 on the train if they know who Jose Canseco was, not one could tell you. I just got off the phone with AmCrap customer service. They only offered me a refund of the trip difference. Klamath Falls to Redding. I told them to fuck right off and I will NEVER ride that crap again. 

Growing up being a fan of MLB, I did not care what Jose Canseco did in the clubhouse or in his personal life. All I cared about is what he did when he stepped into the Batters Box. I don't use drugs. I'm not racist(I hate everyone equally). And I'm not a smartass. Just a little sarcastic here and there. 

On a happy note, my time in Seattle this year was great. We paid our respects to Bruce and Brandon Lee. I also got to have lunch with the Infamous Barefoot Bandit.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 2, 2019)

damn, what an ignorant prick, hopefully he won't forget what all that fuckery got him. 

also, i'm almost 29 and have no idea who the accused steroid user is, hah

not a criticism aimed at you, but just to add a bit, this is why i never wear anything sportsteam related. my recent host wanted to give me a couple of these nice São Paulo futbol shirts, they were mad comfortable but i ultimately told him to pass em to someone else. they seem to attract the second circuit retards who wanna make unwanted comments and even start trouble, I've seen it and heard about it in the United States, Brasil and Chile. the places i like to be usually for various reasons, and i see it as just another excuse for dumbasses to vent since they have nothing going for them. 

just god damn, another grown man going at another grown man for the clothes he is wearing..... if that doesn't scream low consciousness


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 2, 2019)

@BradKajukenbo for real though you know what ass smells like don't be lying.

That dialogue sounds like something out of a steven segal straight to DVD film. Isn't it like not kosher to use martial arts just because some numb skull doesn't like yer t shirt? By the sound of it you kinda egged the dude on.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Aug 2, 2019)

BradKajukenbo said:


> He reached out and took hold of my jersey in my chest area. The next thing I know, he was on the ground, I was hunched over him holding him in an arm bar.



If you really are a martial arts teacher, you _sure_ have some thinking to do. You are very lucky your immature behavior only got you thrown off a train.

This just putting dude "on the ground [...] in an arm bar" with a dislocated shoulder just kinda happened, without your conscious intention, when clearly there was no actual threat of harm? So no bullshit about "in some situations, the training just takes over" would apply right?

Some guy gave you some shit and touched you, you attacked him, and got lucky . Your "training" didn't get you imprisoned, or sued (since you have posted about all the expensive things you own, that _he_ might own if he'd hit the deck a little different). Of course, he may yet sue you.

You should be happy, instead of whining how your tough-guy fantasy did not work out the way you wanted it to. 

What did you _think_ would happen when you got in a fight with another passenger? Free Bud Lights in the dining car on Amtrak, as the admiring other passengers gathered around you to feel your muscles?

Probably you should also consider not going around being an asshole to strangers.

I know you like to pretend you are a tough guy, but that is because you are scared of other people. There really are tough guys out there as hard as you want folks to believe you are, and wimpy little guys you are sure you can kick the ass of might be strapped and blow you away.

*Disclaimer: i do not practice law. Nothing contained in this post is legal advice. As always, everyone should always get legal advice from a competent attorney admitted in their jurisdiction before doing, or failing to do, anything whatever.*


----------



## Glass Roads (Aug 2, 2019)

I think he has a pretty valid right to be upset after being tossed off the train for basically fitting into a 'public danger' stereotype. Shouldn't have been kicked off the train for defending himself. Sounds like he made it pretty clear what would happen if the dude tried anything AFTER threatening him. I'm not sure how one could say he was going around being assholes to strangers when he called the guy sir upon meeting him and tried to lighten the situation with a joke. 

Way to stand up to some prick trying to intimidate you. Hopefully he learns something from the dislocated shoulder.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 2, 2019)

there is definitely some truth to takin the high ground, just tellin a guy like this [I dont have a problem with you] firmly, and nothing else, even more powerful the nastier the bullshit they are tryin to throw on me. this throws em off, and defuses the situation, it has worked for me a couple times.

on this occasion it may after all have been the budlight talkin eh..both parties were clearly wrong, but bein the bigger individual sometimes means just lettin the flies follow the shittier head, a la Pigpen in the Peanuts cartoon


----------



## Glass Roads (Aug 2, 2019)

"Ya know what I do for a living?"


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 2, 2019)

Glass Roads said:


> I think he has a pretty valid right to be upset after being tossed off the train for basically fitting into a 'public danger' stereotype. Shouldn't have been kicked off the train for defending himself. Sounds like he made it pretty clear what would happen if the dude tried anything AFTER threatening him. I'm not sure how one could say he was going around being assholes to strangers when he called the guy sir upon meeting him and tried to lighten the situation with a joke.
> 
> Way to stand up to some prick trying to intimidate you. Hopefully he learns something from the dislocated shoulder.



I'd be a bit more inclined to agree if the dialogue that was typed was actually how it went down. But I doubt it went down like op typed it, I mean come on that's just a little bit hard to buy.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Aug 2, 2019)

Glass Roads said:


> I think he has a pretty valid right to be upset after being tossed off the train for basically fitting into a 'public danger' stereotype. Shouldn't have been kicked off the train for defending himself. Sounds like he made it pretty clear what would happen if the dude tried anything AFTER threatening him. I'm not sure how one could say he was going around being assholes to strangers when he called the guy sir upon meeting him and tried to lighten the situation with a joke.



He got thrown off the train for getting in a fight with, and injuring, another passenger, not fitting a stereotype.

Putting someone on the ground in an arm-lock with a dislocated shoulder because they "took hold of [your] jersey in [your] chest area" is not "self defense" in most jurisdictions, or even close to it. "Self defense" means using force proportionate to the force used against you.

Most likely, what really happened is that the guy he assaulted declined to press charges against him because he wanted to get on with his trip, not sit in a small-town police station filling out forms. Any DA could get felony assault out of OP's version of events. Attempted murder would also be a reasonable charge- OP has posted here often about what a bad-ass he is, and probably says stuff like that all the time.

"Making it pretty clear" that you are an immature asshole with a short fuse does not make your subsequent acts not assholery, criminal, or likely to get you sued.

And as @SlankyLanky points out, we only have _his_ version of this incident to go on, which does sound like a macho fantasy crafted to seek sympathy on this site, not a true narrative of real events.

Most likely he is an even bigger asshole than he makes himself out to be.

*Disclaimer: i do not practice law. Nothing contained in this post is legal advice. As always, everyone should always get legal advice from a competent attorney admitted in their jurisdiction before doing, or failing to do, anything whatever.*


----------



## Glass Roads (Aug 2, 2019)

If what was originally posted was true, I commend him for defending himself against some agro prick (really don't care what the legal definition is). If you don't find his chain of events possible, then I would wager you haven't rode public transit/greyhound/amtrack enough. 

That being said, we are indeed only hearing his side of the story. And yes, this could all be blown out of proportion events that fit a tough guy fantasy.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 2, 2019)

if someone puts their hands on me in a way that makes me feel uncomfortable or threatened, then i would sure as hell push back or something at least. i don't know why people are defending the guy who put his hands on OP's jersey. people like that think they can push people around with no repercussions. i'm glad he got his ass handed to him...people like that need to be knocked down a peg. OP did nothing wrong IMO


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 2, 2019)

Older Than Dirt said:


> He got thrown off the train for getting in a fight with, and injuring, another passenger, not fitting a stereotype.
> 
> Putting someone on the ground in an arm-lock with a dislocated shoulder because they "took hold of [your] jersey in [your] chest area" is not "self defense" in most jurisdictions, or even close to it.
> 
> ...



I don't walk around with any ego, nor I am I an asshole to any stranger. What you are saying is FAR from any truth. Just a simple guy who makes a living teaching Self Defense. Yes I left out bits. Had I gone into every detail of every word said, it would have been a very long LONG post. And I don't need any sympathy out of anyone here or anywhere. 

Lets say I have this big ego or macho fantasy which you seem to believe. Wouldn't my walls be filled with Trophies and awards for such macho badassness? If I engage into a fight with everyone I come across who is a dickhead, I would have a criminal record by now or be in prison. I don't compete nor do I make my whole life around martial arts. Its just a hobby that pays the bills. If that makes me an asshole, I'm down with that. 

The post was about my frustration with AmCrap, the asshole on the train which got me kicked off. Though I mention I teach martial arts, and you pop off with some arrogant ego judging me of being someone who runs around looking for fights because I know martial arts. In my opinion, you are no different then the man judging me of being something I'm not because I wore a Jose Canseco baseball shirt. 

The moment he put his hand on me or my jersey, that is an assault no matter what I said to him. As for the self defense laws the moment he stepped towards me after threatening me I had the right use *reasonable* force or *defensive* force, for the purpose of defending myself from harm or any great bodily injury. And I think I was reasonable. He claimed his shoulder was dislocated but refused to be checked out by EMT? Being a martial artist with some macho ego fantasy as you are suggesting, then perhaps the story would be how I fucked the guy up so bad and he is on life support...

Just saying your wrong.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Aug 2, 2019)

The thing is, OP never _says_, or even _hints,_ that he felt threatened, or scared. Of course admitting to fear would not fit with the tough-guy image he is trying to play off.

But part of having the right to defend yourself is having a reasonable fear of someone hurting you. This is why cops who have shot some unarmed black 9 year old go into court, and testi-lie that the kid terrified them. They know they sound like pathetic cowards, but they know what they have to say to not go to prison.

He does makes clear the dude pissed him off, and "took hold" of his sportsball jersey. If you notice, he does not even _claim_ the guy he assaulted touched _any_ part of his body.

According to his own version, he assaulted the guy. And we haven't heard his victim's version.

@BradKajukenbo: I am not familiar with the law of whatever godforsaken state Klamath Falls is in, but you have what i consider to be very very confused ideas about self defense and the law. I URGE YOU TO CONSULT A CRIMINAL LAWYER BEFORE GOING INTO A PUBLIC PLACE AGAIN.

Also: i said it before and will try again. You should stop doing shit like that. Your judgement is very bad. Stay out of trouble instead of seeking it out to prove something to yourself. There are REAL dangerous people out there; you are not one of them. Stop before you pull this shit on someone who will kill, maim, or cripple you. Prison is the least of your worries.

*Disclaimer: i do not practice law. Nothing contained in this post is legal advice. As always, everyone should always get legal advice from a competent attorney admitted in their jurisdiction before doing, or failing to do, anything whatever.*


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 2, 2019)

I did find out that when people engage into a physical altercation on the train, no matter who started it, all parties are removed.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Aug 2, 2019)

If you actually have any real martial arts training, you know damn well your teacher would slap you silly if you told them that lame-ass story. Also, if you actually teach martial arts, you are a shameful example for your students.

I am certain that you, as a wanna-be tough guy, have seen enough martial arts movies to know i'm right here, even if you are lying about studying and teaching martial arts.

in any case, you can do better, and should.

*Disclaimer: i do not practice law. Nothing contained in this post is legal advice. As always, everyone should always get legal advice from a competent attorney admitted in their jurisdiction before doing, or failing to do, anything whatever.*


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 2, 2019)

Only because it seems relevant to the discussion as to op's state of mind or behavior but @BradKajukenbo you have "republican/conservative" listed in yer profile and tbh to me, and I'm sure the vast majority of members of stp that's a nice clear red flag that you seem like the kind of dude who doesn't have the best ccontrol of his temper.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 2, 2019)

> I am certain that you, as a wanna-be tough guy, have seen enough martial arts movies to know i'm right here, even if you are lying about studying and teaching martial arts.



Think what you want I guess. Again your wrong. lol

I studied Kaukenbo under the late Grandmaster Frank Conway
My school is ran under K.S.D.I. 
I teach martial arts with Sifu Joshua Bersettie
South Redding Self Defense
7340 Pacheco School Rd 
Redding Ca 96002
530-338-2636

Yes I do study and teach martial arts. No lie.
Here I am teaching my Jr. Ranks






Let me ask you this. Where do you get your martial arts knowledge? Because if it is from all those martial arts movies you've seen enough of, then really you don't have any right to say anything about when a person can defend themselves. 

Your posts really don't make much sense. You don't have to fear for your life or feel your life is threatened to use self defense unless the martial artist takes his attackers life. I did not fear at any time my life was in danger so there was no need for me to use such force. I did fell threatened that he could do me harm when he did started towards me. I defended myself and we both walked away. 

I never said at anytime the guy pissed me off. I wasn't pissed. I was annoyed. The moment you get pissed or angry, you lose the fight. And if someone comes to me being an asshole i'm going to tell them to fuck off. NOTHING macho about that. Pretty much anyones normal reaction. So sit here and post all this crap like you know exactly who I am, your wrong. 

I'll leave ya with a quote from my teacher. The one who you say should slap me upside my head.


> When someone comes at you, I want you to GET IN. GET IT DONE. GO HOME. Don't hesitate


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 2, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> Only because it seems relevant to the discussion as to op's state of mind or behavior but @BradKajukenbo you have "republican/conservative" listed in yer profile and tbh to me, and I'm sure the vast majority of members of stp that's a nice clear red flag that you seem like the kind of dude who doesn't have the best ccontrol of his temper.



I understand that. No lie. I am very conservative in my political views which I do not care to express or talk about politics. I don't vote. I do get angry like everyone else. If I didn't have any control of my anger, being a martial artist, I'd probably be in prison or jail by now wouldn't you think?


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 2, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> If nothing else, this thread has been instructive - I've learned Kajukenbo is a martial arts form comprising a whatever-it-takes philosophy. However, the idea of a middle-aged father embracing combat with some random asshole with obvious issues is astonishing to me. Being from Paradise, I was looking forward to reading your travelog. From your narrative, every interaction was an escalation - to a foregone conclusion. Apparently you got what it takes to bring a man to his knees - do you know how to guide a person to reason?
> 
> **_without_ violence



I was hoping that telling him I teach self defense for a living was reason enough. Now I don't know if he took that as a challenge. When he first approached me, the thing I said about the ice cream I was hoping would lighten him up and hell, maybe have a beer. I had an extra one. But it didn't pan out that way. 

I was annoyed with the guy. I admit that. Though had he kept his hands to himself it wouldn't have happened. He made that choice to grab me. I think the employees who sat there and listened to him complain and harass other people with his pissed at the world attitude should have been the ones reasoning with him.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Aug 2, 2019)

*@BradKajukenbo ONE MORE TIME: YOU HAVE NO IDEA OF THE LAW AROUND SELF DEFENSE. CONSULT A CRIMINAL LAWYER BEFORE GOING INTO A PUBLIC PLACE AGAIN.*

Thank you for listing the martial arts lineage you say you have brought shame on. I can't find any mention of anything called KDSI on the wikipedia page for "Kaukenbo"

The address you provide is a residential building with no signs of a dojo, according to Google Maps Streetview. The phone number is not listed to a martial arts school. Google has no hits for the word string "South Redding Self Defense", or for "South Redding Family Martial Arts", the version of the name of this "school" that you use on your profile page.

Your teacher sounds like an asshole too.

*Disclaimer: i do not practice law. Nothing contained in this post is legal advice. As always, everyone should always get legal advice from a competent attorney admitted in their jurisdiction before doing, or failing to do, anything whatever.*


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Aug 2, 2019)

@Juan Derlust : i copied his spelling from his post about his imaginary school, but i did read the right wikipedia article, the one you posted: "I studied Kaukenbo under the late Grandmaster Frank Conway".


----------



## Glass Roads (Aug 2, 2019)

So I just called the number for shits and giggles. Someone answered and said "South redding self defense"... I double clarified and then said "Uh ok. Just checking." lol That probably wierded them out but I @Older Than Dirt had me wondering.
Sounded pretty legit.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 2, 2019)

Older Than Dirt said:


> *@BradKajukenbo ONE MORE TIME: YOU HAVE NO IDEA OF THE LAW AROUND SELF DEFENSE. CONSULT A CRIMINAL LAWYER BEFORE GOING INTO A PUBLIC PLACE AGAIN.*
> 
> Thank you for listing the martial arts lineage you say you have brought shame on. I can't find any mention of anything called KDSI on the wikipedia page for "Kaukenbo"
> 
> ...





you must be on some dick dust or something to have such a boner to try and prove what? But its cool. Settle down LMAO

KSDI = Kajukenbo Self-Defense Institute
aka The Black Belt Society

Fast fingers fucks up the fun. My mistake its Kajukenbo and not Kaukenbo. Here you go. You figured it out. What do you want. A brownie button or a chest to pin it on?

The address is a residental address. My address. Lets take a look at it






Bought this place in Sept 2016. My house is on the left. Behind the truck and boat used to be a garage transformed into a 2 bedroom apartment. I turned it into a Dojo. Check out the date google capatured the streetview image. 2011. As of now there is a sign above the bay windows





It will be coming down soon and replaced with a newer sign


Edit : The truck and boat are no longer there of course. If the maps were updated, you would see a white 1999 Ford Expedition. And a 1991 Jeep Wrangler. The blue house on the right is actually a business also. Nicholas & Hicks. No signs or advertisements there.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Aug 2, 2019)

@BradKajukenbo Ok, tough guy. Fair enough, an old Google pic, a phone listed in someone else's name, and you aren't sure yet what the school is called, and so don't have a website, and the wikipedia page for this martial art i've never heard of does not mention "Kajukenbo Self-Defense Institute" among the six "branches" they do list, but i'm sure it's all _totally legit_.

And it is _totally normal_ for 43 year old men with teenage children to assault people on trains.

There isn't much point in talking to you. Best of luck in your future efforts to function among others; you'll need it with your aggressive attitude, and bone ignorance.

What is this "dick dust" you speak of? Sounds like something a Republican homophobe would talk about...

And i remember "What do you want. A brownie button or a chest to pin it on?" from elementary school. For the kids, a "Brownie button" is a membership pin worn by a Brownie, a junior Girl Scout. Little girls in the second and third grades (the ages to be a Brownie) do not have breasts because they are pre-pubescent. This archaic misogynist slur mocks them for not having breasts ("a chest to pin it on"). Directed at me, a man, it is also probably homophobic.

The problem our comrade Brad the Badass has is that he is an asshole, and can't speak without making that obvious.

*Disclaimer: i do not practice law. Nothing contained in this post is legal advice. As always, everyone should always get legal advice from a competent attorney admitted in their jurisdiction before doing, or failing to do, anything whatever.*


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 2, 2019)

> And it is _totally normal_ for 43 year old men with teenage children to assault people on trains.



I don't have any teenage kids. Where you figured that out, your wrong there again. My kids are in their 20's.

So know your a going on a political attack? I fully support Gay Rights. I am straight but not narrow.


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 3, 2019)

For Christ sake @olderthandirt give it a rest.

This thred is getting out of hand, and I have no idea why it is still being commented on.

Fucking pissing contest. It's basically flaming. You claim to be a bad ass lawyer, he claims to be a bad ass martial artist. So fucking what?

I've had this shit happen to me on Greyhound and Amtrak. Physically threatened. If someone actually lays hands on me, I am doing whatever it takes to prevent myself from becoming injured. I'm sure I wouldn't know what happened until it was over, too. No need to escalate unless someone else won't let you remove yourself from the situation.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 3, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> I'm just jazzed someone actually has the balls to wear a Jose Canseco jersey in public
> View attachment 52434



LOL I have lots of jerseys of all my favorite players. Bo Jackson, Ricky Henderson. I wonder what would have happened if I wore my Pete Rose jersey? 🤨


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Aug 3, 2019)

@Coywolf : I _am_ done, see post above yours. Talking to this person is pointless. I do not claim to be "a badass lawyer", or any kind of lawyer; i do not practice law. i am a retired person.

I've been riding Greyhound and other bus lines regularly since 1973, including more than 3000 miles so far this year on Greyhound and Megabus, and Amtrak as long as it has existed, with about 300 miles so far this year on their trains . And i'm so old i rode lots of passenger trains as a kid before Amtrak started in 1971, when there were individual passenger train lines, just like the freight industry is now.

I've also traveled by bus and train in Mexico, Brazil, France, the UK, Switzerland, Italy, Yugoslavia, Bulgaria, Turkey, Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan, and India.

Perhaps i've been lucky, but i've never felt threatened ever, on any bus or train i've ever been on. i can't really recall anything that involved someone even raising their voice to me, or me to them, ever_._

Of course anyone has a right to defend themselves, but that isn't what OP described doing.

*Disclaimer: i do not practice law. Nothing contained in this post is legal advice. As always, everyone should always get legal advice from a competent attorney admitted in their jurisdiction before doing, or failing to do, anything whatever.*


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 3, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> Paradise High Bobcats class of '83



Little League All star picture and catcher. Sometimes shortstop. Me and some of my team mates got caught one night doing too many Ripper Magoos and Zippers off the sex ed teachers fanny. Busted my baseball career. LMAO

Actually that is just a joke. I played on a little league team once. But I was more into watching the game then playing it. To tell you the truth. I'm not good at baseball.


----------



## travelingheathen (Aug 3, 2019)

"When someone comes at you, I want you to GET IN. GET IT DONE. GO HOME. Don't hesitate."


Damn, that's how I feel about sex most of the time. Gettin' older kinda sucks.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 3, 2019)

travelingheathen said:


> "When someone comes at you, I want you to GET IN. GET IT DONE. GO HOME. Don't hesitate."
> 
> 
> Damn, that's how I feel about sex most of the time. Gettin' older kinda sucks.



Yes it does! My favorite songs I listened to as kid is now on Classic Rock stations. All of the sudden my eyes stopped working with me and I had to buy my first pair of reading glasses. And getting older seems to feel like a hangover every morning because the first thing I say when I open my eyes is "Oouch"


----------



## travelingheathen (Aug 3, 2019)

Oh hell, mine is generally a hangover and the first thing I think upon waking is "did I pee myself, or spill some booze?"


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 3, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> Only because it seems relevant to the discussion as to op's state of mind or behavior but @BradKajukenbo you have "republican/conservative" listed in yer profile and tbh to me, and I'm sure the vast majority of members of stp that's a nice clear red flag that you seem like the kind of dude who doesn't have the best ccontrol of his temper.



as much as I'd love to agree that there is something to this, I've found "passionate" Liberal/Democrats just as ornery and despicable hothead-types. for me they are equally red flags


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 3, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> as much as I'd love to agree that there is something to this, I've found "passionate" Liberal/Democrats just as ornery and despicable hothead-types. for me they are equally red flags



Yer right, let me phrase my comment a little more clear so there isn't any confusion to what I meant, op's post makes him look like a tough guy bone head with a hard on for provoking fights with strangers so he can use his martial arts training. Whether it's how it was written (which personally sounds very far from a true story to me but shit what do I know) or how it really happened. I'll never know, and I don't really care but when a self described republican/conservative makes a post that reads like a weird humble brag about fighting a dude over a sports t shirt it kinda tells me just about all I couldn't already tell by this person's profile updates.

The glossing over @BradKajukenbo's politics on a website created and maintained by anarchists is a whole different topic, a concerning one, but not one that doesn't surprise me anymore.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 3, 2019)

it is pretty damn ironic to imagine a martial arts master, drinkin budlight in a sports jersey on amtrak, ending up provoking a wingnut "who annoyed him" into grabbing his shirt and then laying him out. I mean what do I know, but I thought martial arts was all about internal discipline, or maybe that's just the dream someone's selling

an interesting thing I've heard id like to throw into the mix here - in Maryland, merely taking something out of someone's hand, i.e. a bag of chips is considered 'assault', so definitely grabbing at someone's clothing would be considered 'assault' (in my logical mind anyway).


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 3, 2019)

I’m from a time when it was mostly understood that the second you lay hands on another man, you forfeit any right to have tolerance or understanding from the person you layed hands on. Pretty straight forward.

I am not a tough guy, but did know the rules, and since I’m a bit of a puss, made sure I never, in either action or words, conveyed any kind of message likely to be ambiguous or unclear.

Now, the rules have apparently changed, and for the worse,
I judge. People seem to want the right to verbally , or by internet, insult and talk shit about people, and still not have any negative consequences.

I lived under the old paradigm just fine. That 50 something man is old enough to have known that if you touch someone, you might be in trouble.

Also, I never thought Brad was any kind of braggart, bully, or provocateur. But to Older Than Dirt, I gotta say, you are a nice enough guy, far brighter than me, and maybe more than a lot of people hereabouts, but you occasionally fly off the handle and start insulting and making unfounded statements about people you do not know, but disagree with. Nevertheless, I enjoy your input - and Brad’s.

Slanky, I am not an anarchist, but see its’ influence here, for sure. I am conservative, but not a Republican, not a anything, really. I joined because I was wanting to ride trains, and was directed here to meet people and learn. As that byline above says, I am a misfit, and I do like to travel. I admit,
I don’t suffer fools lightly, and there are a few of the younger variety here on StP, that might get butt-hurt when you tell them where they’re missing the mark. But I try not to insult them. Well, at least not too much. Is that not good enough credentials? Gotta say, in agreement with Roughdraft, there are about equal amounts of intolerant, shouting screaming tyrants among both liberals and conservatives. I have friends among both, we know where our similarities lie, and where we differ, and choose not to let those things come between our friendships.

Slanky, I think you were unfair in your judgment of Brad. I believe Brad could have, but was not obligated, to ignore that jerk to layed hand on him.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Aug 3, 2019)

At the risk of more pissing match with The Toughest Man On STP: I am pretty familiar with the "code of the streets" some have laid down here.

I used to be a loud-mouthed asshole ("used to be?", i hear some mutter; hush yourselves) who got in a lot of fights. i lived and sold weed on the LES in NYC in the bad old days, and lived in Brooklyn ghetto neighborhoods through the Crack Wars of the '80s-'90s. I grew up in a much more dangerous world than any American 43 year old did. Violence in America has been in a very steep, very sharp, decline since shortly after Certain People Born In 1976 hit puberty around 1989 (when i was 30). Violence in America increased, a lot, every single year of my entire life til 1992 (when i was 33, for those as bad at math as me).

I am willing to bet a pancake breakfast on the uprovable claim that i have been in more fights involving someone bleeding than Certain Tough Guys, although of course i lost lots of those fights because i am not the kind of badass you see in action movies (with low-budget Hollywood dialogue to match, as @SlankyLanky has noted).

But this is the thing: you can live by your own code, and that's probably going to be fine as long as you stay away from straights and civilians. The problem is, ALL American cities are controlled by highly-organized, heavily-armed gangs, that have a certain code that they enforce, with violence as seems necessary or amusing to them. They have been known to kidnap violators of their code and hold them captive for the rest of their lives. These gangs wear distinctive gang "colors" and other insignia.

These gangs are known as 'The Man", "Police Forces", "cops", "pigs", etc.

So, what i have tried to explain here is the rules these armed gangs will enforce on you if you get in fights, especially with straights and/or civilians, and even more especially if you so this in a train station. I have also said i think OP is a dick, and probably a big liar, but that isn't what seems to have upset folks the most.

I didn't make up these rules myself, but studied them for three years, and then passed a two-day exam on my state's version of them, and handled enough cases of knuckleheads getting in fights over stupid shit to be pretty familiar with how these cases play out in the criminal courts.

Do What Thou Wilt, but don't whine when life does not turn out like your Chuck Norris fantasies. Part of pretending to be Chuck Norris is taking the consequences of your actions stoically, right?



Faceplant said:


> to Older Than Dirt, I gotta say, you are a nice enough guy, far brighter than me, and maybe more than a lot of people hereabouts, but you occasionally fly off the handle and start insulting and making unfounded statements about people you do not know, but disagree with.



I am an _old man who drinks_; getting cranky and flying off the handle at young folks is my _social function_.

And i used to get paid good money to lecture the youths (including on the _very topic_ we are discussing here, which i taught undergrads for decades- funny coincidence).

Of course i have no more right to be a dick than anyone else, and being a geriatric drunk is no excuse.

*Disclaimer: i do not practice law. Nothing contained in this post is legal advice. As always, everyone should always get legal advice from a competent attorney admitted in their jurisdiction before doing, or failing to do, anything whatever.*


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 3, 2019)

@Faceplant I am not a liberal. I don't want to derail the thread with my politics when the only reason I mentioned it was to show the character of the op, which to me is pretty in line with a tough guy douche. I don't think anyone was upset that he defended himself, the point is he shoulda known better and if his dialogue is at all accurate (which at this point I'll just flat out say is bullshit) his story went from reading as him defending himself to him acting like a typical asshole. A republican.

I don't think my judgement is in anyway unfair, I judged the dude by the story he told then stated that I wasn't surprised after reading that his apparent politics are pretty in line with somebody who's a asshole.

This could all be lost in the way the story was written, or the way that the conversation between the two of them sounds like it's completely untrue and written in a way I can only describe as being fabricated by a dude who thought it would sound cooler that way.

And I would really like to think somebody who teaches people martial arts would have more self control, but again like I said before that shit isn't a surprise to me. Op made a bad call, straight up you wanna defend a dude that not so low key tried to brag about taking down a drunk dude on amtrak? Come on, reasonable adults have better judgement then that.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 3, 2019)

I am no way any kind of master in martial arts. I don't claim to be. I started taking Kajukenbo too late in life to reach any Master Rank. The work and studying you have to put in to making 9th Degree, I'd be in my 90's to reach that.

I am no way some macho badass. My worst fear is getting into a street fight because I'd bet on a street fighter over a black belt of any rank any day of the week. If I wanted that ego, I would have chosen my profession as a cop or got into construction.

Now only one of you so far has seemed to have heard about the Kajukenbo System. But knowing about the system or its philosophy isn't really at all anything unless you take the step and train. And I encourage all of you who travel by hitch hiking or train hopping to take Self Defense.

Palama District Hawaii 1947, just after Pearl Harbor, it was one of the most violent places to live. Mostly anyone who seemed to be Asian were attacked mostly by drunk Navy sailors. Five men who were black belts in different systems met to form a system of techniques combining each system. This meeting was called THE BLACK BELT SOCIETY

As the Korean War broke out, 4 of the 5 went to were called to duty leaving Sijo Adriano Emperado to take the system public. In 1951 he and his brother Joe opened Kajukenbo Self Defense Institute(KSDI) in the Palama Settlement. If you read the full wiki artificial under Emperado's Method, it's there.

YES you have to have self discipline to train in Kajukenbo. But the self discipline in this system isn't about goody goody deeds and being a fucking boy scout. The discipline is pushing your mind and your body further in your training. Earning your rank. Most important, its about being the one who fucking goes home and not the ER or Morgue. The discipline is being able to tell your best friend "Oh your birthday is Friday night? Oh man I have class that night. But happy birthday".

I am a humble person. I've opened my home up and will invite any who travel by hitchhiking, train hopping, walking, biking, driving, for a place to stop, eat, shower, do laundry, or rest. Dont care if your black, red, white, green, purple, pink, yellow, gay, straight, bi, tran, I've offered this to a few of you already. I have a bad travel experience, and some of you come at me like you were potty trained at gun point. Being labeled at as a liar angry asshole homophobic with some big macho ego, WOW! Just Fucking WOW.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 4, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> At the risk of coming off like a bullshitter myself, I believe everything you've laid out here - except maybe your claim you don't know what ass smells like, but I just consider that your narrative style. And if I'm ever up around those parts, I'll come check you out with a case of Bud Light and get a picture together with you in your Jose Canseco jersey. I generally believe people unless/until they give me a reason not to.
> 
> Incidentally, I never played sports at PHS - I just remember Redding as one of our regional rivals


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 4, 2019)

Juan, if you make it up, I’m not too far from Redding, I’ll chip in for supplies, especially the smell of ass, that’s always free.

OTD, I am about as cranky, and I can’t blame it on drink as I do not drink hardly at all. Must be the caffeine I’m addicted to.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 5, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> At the risk of coming off like a bullshitter myself, I believe everything you've laid out here - except maybe your claim you don't know what ass smells like, but I just consider that your narrative style. And if I'm ever up around those parts, I'll come check you out with a case of Bud Light and get a picture together with you in your Jose Canseco jersey. I generally believe people unless/until they give me a reason not to.
> 
> Incidentally, I never played sports at PHS - I just remember Redding as one of our regional rivals



I asked my son what ass smells like. LMAO He said to run your finger up the crack of your ass and then smell your finger. So basically ass is the smell of BO. I was thinking it is the smell of a fart.

As I said I am always willing to open my house up to any and all who travel and need a resource that gives all a place to charge their equipment, shower, ect. I only ask those who use drugs not to do them here. I wont tolerate someone coming here with an agenda of being an asshole.

I would like to offer any or all of you who would like to come up and check me out and my school. In Oct, my students are having their belt promotions. 4 of them are promoting to their Student B lack rank. After the promotion we are going to the Lake and having a bbq. If you want to see the infamous #33 Jersey, that is ok too

edit: sorry for any typos. My mouse to my laptop went dead and the touch pad is fucking me up


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 6, 2019)

WOW. 



> *SWAT team enters AmTrak just after departing Redding*
> 
> REDDING, Calif. — A woman described the chaotic scene on board an Amtrak train that was forced to make an unscheduled stop between Redding and Portland after a man allegedly made threats to harm himself and others. The train stopped for several hours at Odell Lake, near Shelter Cove Sunday, as authorities responded.
> 
> ...


----------

